# Does anyone know where to find "The Scuttling Gourmet"?



## PhilosophyGuy (Mar 9, 2014)

I've gotten strong recommendations for this book about rat nutrition. I would pay for the 3rd edition, but it's out of stock everywhere. Even if it weren't, the websites that sell it ship around Europe exclusively. I've even written the author directly, but I'm told that she's starting a new business venture that distracts her from the book sales. Does anyone know where to find this book in the US? I've checked eBay and Craigslist across the west coast and not found anything.

I would also happily buy a used copy from a member that has one.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I would try the NFRS if rat rations wont ship outside the UK/EU. I know they do have international members so may be used to shipping out to the states for some things. If not let me know and i may be able to help, but its a long shot as i'm rubbish at getting to the psot office (work conflicts pretty well over here). If your buying from the NFRS i do rat Ann Storeys rat health book too, its my other staple rat book.

http://www.nfrs.org/sales.html


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

I got a copy of the Scuttling Gourmet off Ebay. I paid about 6 dollars shipped. They're not on Ebay very often, but when they are. They're very inexpensive.


----------



## PhilosophyGuy (Mar 9, 2014)

Good tip Daize, thanks. As to the NFRS, I'm growing increasingly frustrated over finding this book. People allege to have it, but then never respond to my attempts at contacting them. Obviously no one is obligated to sell me this (or any) book, but these websites - including the author's - claim that they will sell them via e-mail contact. Yet when I e-mail them, I get no reply.

It strikes me as preposterous than in 2014 there is a _book_ (!) that I literally cannot read. I'm sure the author has her reasons for not publishing it digitally, but when it is thus far impossible for me to buy otherwise, I am flabbergasted. She would have had my money by now (as would any of the groups or shops who I have personally contacted _per their own instructions_), but I suppose they're not interested.

How absurd.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

When i spoke to Alison about publishing the book digitally for people abroad she said she just didnt have the time to do this. I dont beleive that she ever wrote the book as a money making thing, she did it because people wanted and needed it and because it was a worthwhile project, shes on her 3rd edition now and i very much doubt she made much on the previous 2 issues. I know currently she isnt checking most of her emails she gets (and she gets an awful lot) so emailing her wont make a difference right now. 

Who else have you contacted and roughly when? I know that the NFRS promotions people do it entirely volentarily (as with much in the rat fancy over here, the NFRS is run by volenteers with there own lives to live too) and so may get to your email in the next few weeks. Something like posting to a different country will potentially take longer as you need to find out shipping costs before getting back in touch. 

Have you emailed rat rations to ask if they will make an exception and ship to the US, they are a business (so its there day job to reply to these things) and do tend to get back in touch quickly.

Also when you are getting one of these i would deffintly stick to version 3, the earlier 2 are quite out of date and not as useful.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Daize,

I'm not sure that's a real site... Type anything into the keyword search and it comes back with a download speed.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Rat Daddy said:


> Daize,
> 
> I'm not sure that's a real site... Type anything into the keyword search and it comes back with a download speed.


Yeah,
I wasn't sure if it was a real site or not. It's just something I found in a search.

Ebay might be the better way to go. I waited about 2 months before I found the book there.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I hit a site like the one you found some years ago, when I was looking for a very hard to find book... I was about to fill out the "membership" form when I realized I mistyped the title and the search returned 10 download links for "The Peot's Notbook" Obviously there was no such book and the site was bogus. Now I typo test sites as a matter of basic policy. There are lots of sites that have great deals on rat fook and rat toyys too.


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

Do you think the author would mind if a person that already owned the book made a pdf version? I do not have it, but I could potentially find someone to upload scans. I do not want to do this if the author is opposed to it. I very much support helping independent authors.


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

I got my copy from ratrations.co.uk but if they do not post worldwide you could try ratrations.nl, a sister company based in the Netherlands.

The book is invaluable - well written, interesting, well researched.


----------



## PhilosophyGuy (Mar 9, 2014)

For those wondering, Isamurat was right - I was being impatient. The NFRS treasurer responded yesterday and very kindly sold me the book for roughly $25 (given the conversion rate as of this writing). I recommend them to those seeking a copy.


----------

